# snake hibernation time periods for Texas



## getoutoftown (Mar 8, 2007)

I live in south Texas with a lot of snakes. Are there any websites that would provide the snake hibernation time periods for Texas - so my family will know when it's safer to go out in the woods here? Some locals think that the snakes here in south Texas hibernate from October through March, and I'd like to know if that is correct. Thanks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Depending on what part of South Texas you are in, they NEVER go into hibernation.

I live between Houston and Corpus Christi. Snakes all year round.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Reptiles can be active any time the temps are above about 60 degrees, especially when it's sunny


----------



## getoutoftown (Mar 8, 2007)

Depending on what part of South Texas you are in, they NEVER go into hibernation. I live between Houston and Corpus Christi. Snakes all year round. --> But Rose, we live in the San Antonio area, and rarely see any snakes in the Winter time, and then start seeing a lot when it warms up in the Spring. That's why I thought they must hibernate in the Winter time - and I was hoping to see a hibernation time schedule.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Contact these folks:

http://www.texassnakes.net/index.html

In the San Antonio area, you *may* be OK on cold days between December and February. On the sunny warm days, I would be aware than snakes may come out to bask in the sunlight.

Better to teach snake awareness than to trust that the snakes have read the guidebook.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This is from Yahoo Answers:

In warmer climates in the south, they often don't go into hibernation, but brumation. Hibernation is a deep sleep, usually occuring in your colder, snow covered climates. Brumation is a light sleep,often down here in the south, and they'll wake up on warm days and sometimes even come out to bask.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I was always taught to walk carefully in the woods, even on the coldest days. I've spotted snakes in the winter in NE Texas as well, but just on warmer days. The colder days they'll hide under a log or rock, or just in the leaves. But if you step on one under the leaves, even during the winter, they might just be awake enough to sink their fangs into you.

The bottom line - wear boots ALWAYS when walking in the woods. The higher the better. Snake boots are worth the investment.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I hate to say this but suck it up and go outside! I've been outdoors in Texas growing up and not really seen a snake so pretty much you're gonna be ok. I do remember West Texas usually is crawling with rattlesnakes and some parts of Central Texas. Rattlesnakes you don't really have to worry about because you can hear them before you see 'em. Copperheads are a different story.


----------



## getoutoftown (Mar 8, 2007)

I hate to say this but suck it up and go outside! --> Ted, I have no problems, and go out onto our acreage everyday, year-round. It's my wife and daughters who don't like going out into the woods until the snakes are in hibernation!


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> I hate to say this but suck it up and go outside! I've been outdoors in Texas growing up and not really seen a snake so pretty much you're gonna be ok. I do remember West Texas usually is crawling with rattlesnakes and some parts of Central Texas. *Rattlesnakes you don't really have to worry about because you can hear them before you see 'em. *Copperheads are a different story.




That's not always true. I have on several occasions walked right up on them and they didn't rattle at all. Even walked up on a big one that struck at me and never rattled a drop.
If you're outside in rattlesnake country, just watch where you're stepping at all times. Better be a little safe than a lot sorry.


.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

If they are afraid to go outside until the snakes are in hibernation get them some snake chaps to wear. They are not that expensive and are good for most snake bites.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Another thing about rattlesnakes is that sometimes they either are born WITHOUT rattles or lose them somehow during their lifetime. So it is possible, although not common, to find a rattleless "rattlesnake" that is in no way less venomous than his noisy cousins.


----------



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

We are considering moving to the Houston area (rural area, not metro). Do that have a bad snake problem there in the farm country (not woods)?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I live southwest of Houston. We do not have a snake PROBLEM. Yes, there are snakes. Garden snakes, corn snakes, copperheads, and coral snakes. The spreading adders are really cool. They look like miniature cobras, but aren't poisonous. We have some whose name I don't know.

I maybe see five or six snakes per year. 

You don't have to worry that it's like Indiana Jones falling into a snake pit.

Unless you move to Ireland, you're going to have snakes.


----------

